# Cove G-Spot



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Algun biker tiene alguna Cove G-Spot modelo reciente (2010-2012) en el sureste o centro de México?

Me llama mucho la atención esta bici y me gustaría mucho ver y, de ser posible, hasta probar una uno de estos dias.
Gracias
Saludos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Un amigo con el que ruedo tiene una Cove G spot, esta muy bien la bici, ampliamente recomendable.

Tiene una suspension de pivote virtual y la geometria es identica a la Banshee Rune. Yo diria que son gemelas, incluso su DNA es igual, las 2 son compañías canadienses, con filosofía North Shore.

Una vez la probe y se maneja igual que la Rune, nada mas un poco mas pesada.

Por el tipo de bici que tu tienes, creo que una Cove, seria el siguiente paso natural evolutivo.

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Para que me entiendan mejor, unas imágenes*

Cove G spot









Banshee Rune









Muy buenas bicis las dos, si lo tuyo es el manejo agresivo, tipo All Mountain y dar uno que otro salto chico :thumbsup:

Por cierto de saltos, alguien esta construyendo unas rampas bastante agradables en la Ruta de la Mosca, a ver si me llevo la cámara para tomar una fotos en acción.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias Dr.F035.

Si, la G Spot me late bastante. Yo soy mucho de la idea de que uno debe probar una bici antes de comprar y en el cao de Cove está medio canijo porque el distribuidor es chiquito y esta en Guadalajara. Ellos ya me ofrecieron una para probarla, pero debo ir para allá y bueno, pues está algo lejos de Campeche. En fin, a lo mejor y me anime a ir.

Cove tiene buena reputación de hacer bicis que duran y duran y duran, pero en efecto la bici es algo pesada, por lo que me gustaría sentirla. Tengo muchas ganas de ver/probar una para quitarme la tentación, pero definitivamente no la compraría si no puedo hacerlo.

Saludos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pues animate, a venir a Guadalajara, y sirve que pruebas las 2.

Yo te presto mi Rune (la de la foto) y platicamos, yo tengo ya años planeando un viaje MTB al sureste de Mexico. A lo mejor organizamos algo chido.

Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

A mi me gusta mucho también en blanco.
Si, el tipo de manejo que me gusta es all-mountain con saltos chicos. Que no me lea esto mi médico por favor...jeje 
Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pero dile a tu medico, que ni se preocupe, con estas bicis, los saltos ni se sienten.

Si la blanca esta de lujo, pero en vivo, la que mas me gusta es la de color verde, luce fantástica y te ven desde 5 Km de distancia !!!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Pues animate, a venir a Guadalajara, y sirve que pruebas las 2.
> 
> Yo te presto mi Rune (la de la foto) y platicamos, yo tengo ya años planeando un viaje MTB al sureste de Mexico. A lo mejor organizamos algo chido.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias! Lo tendré muy en mente. 
Cuando quieran venir para acá, son más que bienvenidos.

Estoy por subir un videito corto (que en realidad es una prueba del GoPro Hero2 que me acaba de llegar) para que vean las condiciones de las selvas de por aca. Lo pongo al rato.
Saludos,


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Una pregunta Dr.Foes,

Esa Cove negra de la foto se ve grande. Supongo que es L verdad?

Tengo la duda de, en caso de decidirme a ir a GDL para probar la G-Spot, cual talla debería pedir o si debo probar las dos (M y S), que sería lo ideal, pero no siempre se puede o tienen disponibles, como me pasó en Inglaterra con la Yeti SB-66. Tengo el problema de que por mi estatura (1.72 m) estoy en el umbral de muchas marcas -incluyendo Cove, creo, porque no me queda muy claro su escala de tallas/medidas de geometría- para usar talla M o S. Algunas marcas que he tenido o probado como GT, Yeti, Orange me quedan ligeramente (ej.Yeti) o de plano MUY grandes (ej. GT) las bicis talla M; mientras que otras como Giant o Spesh me quedan bien las tallas M.

Por otro lado, y corríganme los expertos si estoy equivocado, siento que una bici all-mountain de manejo agresivo tipo freeride o mini-dh como también les dicen a veces, como la G-Spot, es mejor que te quede ligeramente chica que ligeramente grande, por aquellos de los saltos, las estabilidad y la protección de las "joyas de la corona" :yikes:

Cual crees que deba probar si solamente tienen una talla en bicicletas de prueba para ello?

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Una pregunta Dr.Foes,
> 
> Esa Cove negra de la foto se ve grande. Supongo que es L verdad?
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serengetijack:

Aunque no he rodado una G-Spot , algo le entiendo a las geometrías de las bicis y al cálculo de la medida de una bici respecto al ciclista , según veo la small tiene 22 pulgadas de tubo superior horizontal y la medium tiene 22.8 . Con esa información y con la estatura que tienes de 1.72 mts. te queda cualquiera de las dos tallas , la pequeña diferencia entre una y otra la puedes compensar fácilmente , moviendo un poco el asiento hacia adelante o atrás o alterando unos milímetros el largo de la potencia.

También influye como te gusta mas las bicis , si un poco cortas o largas ( asiento-manubrio )

Una recomendación es , si tu bici actual ( La Pitch ) la sientes muy bien y estás muy a gusto , pues simplemente mide exactamente cuanto tiene de largo de top tube , del centro del tubo del asiento al centro de la taza superior (headset ) en forma paralela al piso y esa medida te debe servir como una buena referencia.

IMPORTANTE.- Si tienes problema con la parte baja de la espalda o tu elasticidad está un poco comprometida , vete por la small.

Actualmente la medida que realmente nos sirve de guía para calcular la talla correcta es el largo del tubo superior horizontalmente , aunque también vale la pena conocer nuestro Stack & Reach personal y compararlo contra el cuadro deseado , aquí el problema es que no todas las marcas tienen esa información en sus tablas de geometrías, ni tampoco todos sabemos nuestro S&R.

La medida que hace años usábamos que era el largo del tubo del asiento 16, 18 ,20 o 15, 17, 19 etc. en realidad ya pasó a la historia con los diferentes diseños de cuadros de la actualidad , funcionaba muy bien en aquellos tiempos en que las bicis tenían su marco delantero en forma de triángulo bien definido .

Antes también nos servía como ayuda complementaría conocer el standover height de determinada bici , pero ahora con los diseños caprichosos , las suspensiones de largo recorrido (horquilla y trasera ) hasta una bici small te anda rozando las joyas (o verguenzas ) de la corona , de tal forma que ya resulta obsoleta aquella recomendación de que parado a horcajadas sobre el tubo superior de la bici deberían quedar por lo menos 3 pulgadas entre el tubo superior de la bici y los testículos .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias lastbiker. No dejan de asombrarme tus conocimientos cleteros.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mi estimado Serengetijack, que lastima que no estuviste hoy en el Bosque de la Primavera, traían 3 Cove G- Spot, una Azul, otra Blanca y la Team Green (verde fosforescente ) estaban saltando unas Mega rampas, volaban como 6 metros. Que si hubieras visto ya la estuvieras comprando :thumbsup::eekster::thumbsup:

Volviendo a tu pregunta sobre la talla, yo te recomendaría para ti la MEDIANA.

Como sabiamente apunta Last Biker, las tallas son muy relativas. :thumbsup:

Yo mido 1.77 m y la Turner 5 spot que tengo es talla Grande y me queda perfecta. 

La ventaja de la Cove y de la Rune que el tubo superior del cuadro tiene un slope o inclinacion diagonal muy pronunciada, por lo que el STANDOVER, o distancia a las joyas es muy amplia de de hecho de la Cove entre la mediana y la chica solomente es 0.5 de pulgada.

Y sobre la maniobrabilidad de un cuadro mediano es muy buena, a la vez que que te da una buena plataforma de pedaleo, la única excepción para escoger un cuadro chico es si pasaras mucho pero mucho tiempo en el AIRE.

Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

OK. Gracias Dr. Foes.
No voy a pasar tanto tiempo en el aire, a menos que me anime para llevarla a Whistler algún día -que espero que si- y aún así el tiempo en aire sería más en el viaje de avión 

Creo que definitivamente debo probar una primero así que mejor calmo mis "ansias" un rato.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo a los dos.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Bueno, pues sigo con "el punto G" en la mente (que bueno que está en la mente, verdad, pero no vayan a pensar que ando de cochinote! Niño! Déjese ahí! )

Sigo recolectando información sobre la Cove G-Spot. Resulta que la venden en dos kits distintos con componentes principalmente SRAM (lo que no me hace muy feliz, ya que soy un poco mas pro-Shimano). Estos son los kits:

*Frame: $2669 dlls.*

*G-Spot Bling kit*
Fork rc2dh air Lyric
Headset FSA Orbit X
Stem Truvativ Stylo Team
Handbars Truvativ Stylo WC
Shifter SRAM X.0
Brakes Avid Elixir Carbon CR 185mm
Grips Lock-on
Seatpost Truvativ Holzfeller
Saddle Cove WTB Rocket
Cranks Truvativ Stylo OCT 3.3Holzfeller
Front Der. SRAM X-Gen
Rear Der. SRAM X.0
Chain SRAM 951
Cassette SRAM 990 11-32 
Front Hub Cove 20mm
Front Rim Mavic 719
Front Tire Maxxis Minion 2.35
Rear Hub Evo2
Rim Mavic 719
Rear Tire Maxxis Minion 2.35

Kit Price $ 2795

*G-Spot DND kit*

Fork Rockshox Lyrik U-turn coil rc2dh
Headset FSA Pig DH Pro/Orbitz X
Stem Truvativ Holzfeller/AKA 60mm
Handbars Truvativ Holzfeller
Shifter SRAM X.9
Brakes Avid Elixir R 185mm
Grips Lock-on
Seatpost Truvativ Holzfeller
Saddle Cove WTB Rocket
Cranks Truvativ Stylo OCT 2.2
Guide ----------------
Front Der. SRAM X-Gen
Rear Der. SRAM X.9
Chain SRAM 951
Cassette SRAM 970 11-34
Front Hub Cove 20mm
Front Rim Mavic 721
Front Tire Maxxis Minion 2.35 
Rear Hub Sram x-9
Rear Rim Mavic 721
Rear Tire Maxxis Minion 2.35 
Kit Price $1920

Otra posibilidad sería comprar solo el cuadro y armar yo la bici a mi gusto (cosa que nunca he hecho y que me late mucho la idea de hacerlo por primera vez, pero debo confesar que me da algo de miedito) con componentes mas escogidos y a mi gusto (principalmente Shimano XT me gustaría -ya se, ya se, SLX es mas barato y casi igual, etc...Déjenme ser un poco elitista, no!  ). Ahora bien, supongo que si elijo este camino hay de dos sopas: 1) Armarla de volada y compar todo de un jalón, con lo que seguramente saldrá más cara que los kits o; 2) Armarla poco a poco, jugarmela a que el dolar se vaya a $18 pesos (que la boca se me haga chicharrón) y comerme todas las uñas en el medio  .

Tengo clarísimo -por las reviews que he leido- lo siguiente:

1. Es una bici pesada (3 kilos el cuadro) para all-mountain, freeride ligero, pero que si se arma ligera, sube super bien y baja maravillosamente bien.

2. No pretendo correr un maratón con ella ni ganar competencias (ni siquiera es mi estilo de mtb), mas bien progresar en mis habilidades técnicas y meterle un poco mas al freeride/all-mountain con una bici más capaz y más segura que la que tengo actualmente.

3. Sin embargo, tambien quiero poder hacer algunos kilómetros con ella y que no sea un ladrillo insoportable de pesada. Para eso, parece ser la bici ideal, ya que creo que si se le ponen los componentes adecuados se puede armar hasta en 14 kilos (claro sin comprometer su rigidez (stiffness) que es lo que hace famosa a esta marca) y que es lo que pesa mi Pitch mas o menos ahora.

¿Como la ven? ¿Que opinan los expertos? ¿Last biker me gustaría mucho leer tu opinión?

Gracias,
Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> *Frame: $2669 dlls.*
> Kit Price $ 2795
> Kit Price $1920
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serengetijack :

Nada mas para que me quede claro la bici completa bling te cuesta 2669+2795 = 5464 USD. y la "económica " 2669+1920 =4589 USD.

Estos precios ya son netos y con la bici puesta en México ?

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Sip, en efecto. Solo hay que sumar costo de envio y tan, tan. Nada más que son dólares Canadienses y por ahora lo toman en menos de la cotización actual en pesos (no se por cuanto tiempo más  )


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Sip, en efecto. Solo hay que sumar costo de envio y tan, tan. Nada más que son dólares Canadienses y por ahora lo toman en $11 pesos (no se por cuanto tiempo más  )


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En la pagina de Cove Bikes USA tiene el mismo precio pero no dice que sean canadian dólarucos .


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

jeje, eres rápido! Hagame caso señor! Supongo que son mis tratos con el distribuidor! shhhhh.....top secret


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

El precio esta bien. Sobre todo ya puesta en mexico. Auqnue no se si una Mojo HD se vaya dando un tiro con esa.

Yo particularmente, prefiero armarlas. Asi puedo escoger que es lo que quiero. Si puedes transplantar partes de la Pitch, eso te puede ayudar a no descapitalizarte tanto si decides ir por ese lado.

Esa Cove esta muy bien. Para tu uso, la M esta muy bien. La dejas con una potencia cortita y poste sin setback, para que suba y baje bien. A la chica, tal vez tendrias que usar un poste con setback, lo que te hace el angulo del asiento mas tumbado que se siente a la hora de subir.

Eso a su vez se soluciona yendote por la "economica" que trae la Lyrik U-Turn. Le bajas el recorrido cuando subas y con eso se corrige la geometria para subir.

Para AM y que dure, el peso del cuadro esta bien. 3kg es bastante aceptable. La Nicolai AM si es un chanchito y pesa 3.2kg, por ejemplo. Pero creo que hasta un premio te da la fabrica si rompes un Cove o Nicolai de esos, porque es muy raro ver uno roto.

Nomas por añadir a la confusion...

Titus El Guapo Frame (version 3) w/Rockshox Monarch RT3 Shock

1,200 mas envio.

A prueba de bombas. Es uno de los modelos con mejor reputacion en el mercado.

A menos que estes aperrado con un Pivote Virtual, esta Titus esta super tambien. Otra opcion.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> El precio esta bien. Sobre todo ya puesta en mexico. Auqnue no se si una Mojo HD se vaya dando un tiro con esa.
> 
> Para AM y que dure, el peso del cuadro esta bien. 3kg es bastante aceptable. La Nicolai AM si es un chanchito y pesa 3.2kg, por ejemplo. Pero creo que hasta un premio te da la fabrica si rompes un Cove o Nicolai de esos, porque es muy raro ver uno roto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Mi estimado Warp , como que le estás perdiendo feeling a la cuestión de los precios , para mi el kit a 2795 dólares es mucho dinero por lo que compone el kit y 2669 por el frame también lo percibo muy costoso .
> 
> Por otro lado no hay ni cercanamente punto de comparación entre una Nicolai y una Cove , hablamos de muy diferentes animales , la Nicolai es top top top of the end , otro nivel muy diferente a la Cove .
> 
> ...


Del kit no opino porque nunca he comprado un Kit. Siempre me voy armando la bici de a poco. Creo que eso lo mencione en mi post anterior. Mi Nicolai todavia trae partes que estuvieron en la Switchblade.

Pero si, tienes razon... no habia visto que por ejemplo, la Nicolai Helius AM la tiene el distribuidor a 33 baros en su pagina. 40 con amortiguador BOS.

Tengo ya mas de 2 años con mi cuadro y no habia reparado mucho en precios. Pero por alguna razon tenia en la cabeza cerca de 2,200-2,300USD por un cuadro del nivel de Kolly/Turner, a menos que esten en oferta. Mas envio, aranceles, etc.

Pero si, esta carita la Cove...

Igual por eso propuse la Titus El Guapo. Esta muy bien de precio y prestaciones. Tampoco es que se vean muchas en Mexico.

De la lista que tu pones arriba, yo eliminaria, para el uso que el quiere, la Nicolai Helius AM, la Pivot 5.7 y la Blur LT. Estas son bicis mas de trail que de AM.

La Tracer 2 tiene fama de "flexy", pero no me he subido a una. Un amigo vendio una Intense (no me acuerdo si una Uzzi o Tracer 2) porque era un flan y un dolor de cabeza.

El resto si son maquinas de verdadero AM que le van a perdonar mas de un mandarriazo. Ya va de preferencia personal cual quiere.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias Warp y Lastbiker.
Saludos


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Para añadir mas confusión como menciono Warp

Si quiere probar una Nicolai en Crossmountain tiene una AM y una AC de demos:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Warp said:


> De la lista que tu pones arriba, yo eliminaria, para el uso que el quiere, la Nicolai Helius AM...


Ooops... quise decir que eliminaria la Helius AC.

La AM si cumple y va sobrada.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

20lt said:


> Para añadir mas confusión como menciono Warp
> 
> Si quiere probar una Nicolai en Crossmountain tiene una AM y una AC de demos:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> A menos que estes aperrado con un Pivote Virtual, esta Titus esta super tambien. Otra opcion.


Hola Warp. Aprecio mucho tus consejos y comentarios.

No, para nada estoy aperrado con un pivote virtual (vp) o con ningún tipo de suspensión específico o incluso con una marca. Para nada. Creo que es como a todos nos pasa: Tenemos gustos particulares y a mi me gusta la marca Cove, tan, tan: Los nombres de sus bicis (jaja super orginales, Stiffy, Hooker, Sanchez, Hustler, G-Spot, STD -por sexually transmitted disease-, Shocker -en doble sentido también-), que son a prueba de bombas, como tu dices de la Titus, hasta su logo de calavera pirata!...pero sobre todo y ya mas en serio, su geometría, sus líneas, formas y filosofía North Shore (como bien dice por ahí Dr.Foes).

Sin embargo, esto no quiere decir que la vaya a comprar por esas razones. Debo rodar una primero y eso pienso hacer nada más que tenga la oportunidad. A lo mejor al rodarla se rompe el encanto que ahora tengo. Es como cuando te gusta una chava. Puede haber otras mas buenas o bien VPs (vivitas y ponedoras) pero a ti te gusta tu chancluda, La Lupe!. Algunos de tus cuates están duro y dale que la _Ibisgenia_ tiene mejores curvas, o que la_ Nicolasa_ es más jaladora o que la _Tita_ está más _Guapa_ o que fulanita es la _mach_ fregona. Pero a ti te gusta La Lupe!... tu prieta chancluda!...por que ya le encontraste el punto G!!! 

Solo que todos sabemos que a veces pasa, que cuando ya pasaste de "primera base" a "segunda base" y luego finalmente a "tercera base" y con suerte a "home"; pues chin, a veces se rompe el encanto y tan tan, volteas a ver a la _Nicolasa_, la_ Ibisgenia_ o la_ Tita _o la _Mach_ fregona que te encuentres y te acuerdas de las sabias palabras de tus cuates!. Al final, a algunos les pasa por ahí que se enamoran de una _Nómada_ que paso por su camino y cargan la _Santa Cruz_ toda su vida teniendo que andar con la misma *FC* todos los días (se me olvidó si _fc _son las siglas para _fibra de carbono_ o de _fiera cabr._..) :madman: Moraleja: Por eso hay que montarlas primero compadres!!! (las bicis eh, que conste, que conste que estamos hablando de bicis!)  :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mi estimado Serengetijack, estudiando tu cadencia y estilo de pedaleo, yo NO te recomendaría una bici con suspensión de Pivote Virtual en cualquiera de sus modalidades (VPP, DW Link, Maestro VF4, Cove, etc.)

Te complementaria mejor que le siguieras con una FSR ( mi voto es para la Nicolai AM, si quieres lo mejor, de lo mejor y exclusividad o La Titus Guapo si quieres maximizar tu dinero y aprovechar un súper chasis a precio de ganga)

O Tamibien te iria bien un cuadro con suspension Single Pivot (Monopivote) Como el clasico y superprobado modelo de Santa Cruz Heckler o

Si quieres algo súper exclusivo y único en Mexico va a salir la actualización del Foes FXR 2013 en Octubre.









Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Serengetijack said:


> Hola Warp. Aprecio mucho tus consejos y comentarios.
> 
> No, para nada estoy aperrado con un pivote virtual (vp) o con ningún tipo de suspensión específico o incluso con una marca. Para nada. Creo que es como a todos nos pasa: Tenemos gustos particulares y a mi me gusta la marca Cove, tan, tan: Los nombres de sus bicis (jaja super orginales, Stiffy, Hooker, Sanchez, Hustler, G-Spot, STD -por sexually transmitted disease-, Shocker -en doble sentido también-), que son a prueba de bombas, como tu dices de la Titus, hasta su logo de calavera pirata!...pero sobre todo y ya mas en serio, su geometría, sus líneas, formas y filosofía North Shore (como bien dice por ahí Dr.Foes).
> 
> ...


POESIA en 2 ruedas y cabellos largos :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Con todo y la LUPE*

Y si eres de los primeros 50 en llamar a Foes y haces tu pedido. Te llevas, gratis a la Lupe .
Tu vieja chancluda, que tanto te gusta :thumbsup:


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Y si eres de los primeros 50 en llamar a Foes y haces tu pedido. Te llevas, gratis a la Lupe .
> Tu vieja chancluda, que tanto te gusta :thumbsup:


Hay Lupiiiita! 
Esa si la pedalaba hasta que me salieran ampollas!! 

Oye DrFoes per como está eso de que "estudiando tu cadencia de pedaleo..." pensé que ibas a decir que me recomendabas un triciclo apache por la forma en que me veo en la bici, no seas gachoooo!!... :madmax:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Querido Serengetijack, disculpa por no haberte contestado antes.


Mira a lo que me refiero, es al observarte pedalear en tu video de Capulpam, Oaxaca. (por cierto padrisimo video)

parece que te acomodaría mejor una bici con una suspensión tipo FSR o Monopivote (de las versiones modernas)

Porque los cuadros con suspensiones tipo Virtual, o Variable o Flotante, (como el G spot de Cove)
tienen un comportamiento muy peculiar, que algunos lo aman ( yo me incluyo ) y otros lo odian.


Por que ?

Ventajas:
Es que pasas los obstáculos, mas suave o fácil, parece que fueran mas pequeños o que estuvieran mas redondeados. (es algo difícil de explicar con palabras, solo experimentando se entiende)

Desventajas:
La suspension es influenciada por la tension de la cadena, al pedalear. Con las nuevas generaciones de suspensiones virtuales, se diseñan concienzudamente, para que esta influencia sea la mínima y que favorezca el comportamiento del performance. Pero solo se logra en un rango de relaciones de cambios, que generalmente es en el plato mediano de la multiplicación.
Si se usa el plato pequeño, o granny o el "payasito" generalmente se persibe el famoso kickback.

Conclusion:
Funciona de maravilla, bajas mas rapido y facil, y sube con mas tracción y agarre, siempre y cuando el pedaleo sea el el plato medio y con un pedaleo consistente.

Saludos y espero que me de a entender, por eso en este tipo de bici, si tienes que probarla.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Conclusion:
> Funciona de maravilla, bajas mas rapido y facil, y sube con mas tracción y agarre, siempre y cuando el pedaleo sea el el plato medio y con un pedaleo consistente.


Esto es cierto para cualquier sistema de suspension. Todos estan diseñados alrededor de un grupo particular de relaciones de cambio, que son en los que se supone pedalea mas uno. Algunas marcas suponen el plato medio, otras el plato chico, como bien apunta Dr Foes.

Una cosa, yo no puedo ver el video por mi maravilloso firewall, pero lo mejor para mejorar cualquier suspension es pedalear redondo en un cambio que puedas mover con facilidad.

Son los cambios bruscos de inercia y tension de la cadena lo que causa el vaiven y la perdida de eficiencia.

Obvio, no todos pedaleamos igual y habra quien le acomode mas una suspension que otra.

Las FRS/HL son propensas al "bob" (vaiven) y le vienen mejor a quien pedalea redondo a una cadencia mas bien alta.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Obvio, no todos pedaleamos igual y habra quien le acomode mas una suspension que otra.
> 
> Las FRS/HL son propensas al "bob" (vaiven) y le vienen mejor a quien pedalea redondo a una cadencia mas bien alta.


A ver, a ver estimados Warp y Dr.Foes, aquí si me dejaron haciendo bisco. ¿Que es eso de "_pedalear redondo_" o de "_cadencia alta_"? Están muy técnicos ustedes para mi. No tengo ni la menor idea de que hablan. Yo nada más se de "pedalear a las redondas y altas con un buen vaiven" 

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> A ver, a ver estimados Warp y Dr.Foes, aquí si me dejaron haciendo bisco. ¿Que es eso de "_pedalear redondo_" o de "_cadencia alta_"? Están muy técnicos ustedes para mi. No tengo ni la menor idea de que hablan. Yo nada más se de "pedalear a las redondas y altas con un buen vaiven"
> 
> Saludos,


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , pedalear redondo es fácil , en lo que un pie empuja hacia adelante y hacia abajo , el otro jala hacia arriba y hacia atrás , no es albur ni pelea de pies , es la acción de subir y bajar con suavidad .

Las FSR / HL hacían bastante bobbing con el granny o payasita adelante .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ja ja ja , pedalear redondo es fácil , en lo que un pie empuja hacia adelante y hacia abajo , el otro jala hacia arriba y hacia atrás , no es albur ni pelea de pies , es la acción de subir y bajar con suavidad .
> 
> ...


pooos si...¿Pero que no es eso lo que hacemos todos al pedalear en la bici, cualquiera que esta sea? :skep::skep:

Siempre pensé que esto del ciclismo no era ciencia de cohetes, pero creo que estaba muuuy equivocado por lo visto...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> pooos si...¿Pero que no es eso lo que hacemos todos al pedalear en la bici, cualquiera que esta sea? :skep::skep:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > No , precisamente en eso estriba el asunto , muchos ciclistas solo pedalean a medias es decir machacan los pedales , solo aplican fuerza en el pedal cuando éste se encuentra arriba de la circunferencia , al aplicar solo la fuerza de arriba hacia abajo se pierde parte de la potencia que se tiene con pedaleo en redondo y desperdicias la ayuda que te puede dar la otra extremidad.
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhh. OK.
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > the last biker said:
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Serengetijack said:
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp ,en la tercera foto la bici de carretera recargada en la "pader " es mi Aguila de Táchira armada personalmente por Luigi Cassola , como la ves ? , esa bici para mi tiene mas valor que las otras tres juntas:thumbsup: .
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


Esa si me produce envidia!!!

De aquella epoca cuando los cuadros no traian topes para cables, se les ponian abrazaderas para cable "full length".

Campy o Dia Compe?

Y encima la historia que tiene...
Chulada! :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Este mensaje y sus respectivas fotografías ha sido editado por estar fuera de tema.

Atentamente .
Depto. de control de calidad y ordenamiento de temas bicicleteros.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Este mensaje y sus respectivas fotografías ha sido editado por estar fuera de tema.

Atentamente .
Depto. de control de calidad y ordenamiento de temas bicicleteros.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Chidas!
Los puros componentes Campagnolo son una joya y deben de valer una bueeena $$$
Saludos Luigi!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp,
> 
> Las nuevas generaciones seguramente no saben la clase de bici que era una Cinelli.
> 
> ...


Hijole, TLB... esta preciosa. Esos cuadritos de acero son inigualables en su calidad.

Cinelli (para los que no lo sepan y les interese) todavia hace bicis como esta chulada...










Y Campagnolo siempre fue puntera en tecnologia y no se diga en acabados. Hasta la fecha, hechos en Italia.

No, pues es que esas si eran bicis hechas para sacarles el maximo jugo y durar muchos años al mismo tiempo. Ya no las hacen asi. Ya muy pocos fabricantes ponen verdaderamente su alma en la bici, obvio son otros tiempos y la produccion en masa reina suprema.

Curioso como las bicis de ruta pasaron violentamente de tuberia de acero a fibra de carbono, sin apenas pasar por el Aluminio. A nivel competencia, todavia Miguelon traia una Pinarello de acero (Columbus, creo) y lo proximo que supimos fue que Lance traia sus Trek de carbono.

Yo ahorita me voy a armar una "beater" de Reynolds 853 con las partes de mi Benotto y poco mas. El cuadrito merece minimo un Campy Centaur o un 105, pero ya sera despues. Hay que meterle kilometros primero.

Estuve a punto de comprarme un Benotto "de Corazon" que estaba en ML. Pero aparecio el de Reynolds 853 y mejor me compre ese. Por lo que costaba, hubiera comprado los 2, pero me corre mi señora de la casa!

Tengo que empezar mi coleccion. Dicho eso, me arrepiento de haber vendido la Switchblade :madman:

Perdon por el descarrilamiento del hilo... mil disculpas, pero son temas sensibles para los que empezamos a cletear hace mas de 2 decadas. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roadies...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Como un thread the AM fue acabando discutiendo bicis de ruta? Bueno, son bicis y fregonas, pero si es chistoso el descarrile del thread...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Como un thread the AM fue acabando discutiendo bicis de ruta? Bueno, son bicis y fregonas, pero si es chistoso el descarrile del thread...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:idea::thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------

